
Ask HN: Anyone been recruited by VC firms to work for their portfolio companies? - mehblahwhatevs
Like the title says, I&#x27;m used to getting &quot;recruiter spam&quot; email, but I&#x27;ve never gotten one from a respected VC firm until today.<p>I am interested in a new position and wouldn&#x27;t traditionally think of going through a VC firm.<p>Anyone have experience with this and who can tell me a bit about it?
======
rajacombinator
I wouldn’t read too much into it unless you have a personal connection with a
partner or whoever contacted you at the VC firm. A lot of the larger firms run
in house recruiting teams to help their portfolio companies. So I’d just treat
it like any other recruiter call unless I had evidence otherwise.

------
misframer
I haven’t been recruited that way but I have been contacted this way. I don’t
have any experience with this process besides that.

Why wouldn’t you go through a VC firm? I think it seems fine, but then again
I’ve never been through the entire process.

------
bitshepherd
People like to network. Consider it a business card with words.

